# Good starter vise?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im looking for a good starter vise. I plan to start with tying clouser minnows exclusively, but hope to tie some poppers before the ice melts. Those are the only two flies that I plan to use next year. Looking for something with a pedestal in the $100 range. 

Some that I have looked at on the web:
H&H E-Z Rotary Vise
Danica DanVise

What would you suggest? Would these be suitable for my needs, or am I better off looking for a used higher quality vise?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

It's a little out of your price range, but since a vise pretty much lasts for the rest of your life no matter what you get, trying to get a cheap one will just make you throw away a cheap one later, when you want to upgrade. You'll never have a good excuse to get a good one... so just do, IMO

With my rant over, I think that Regal makes the best vises I've ever seen, period. They'll hold anything from ot sizes down to a 32, so you really don't need much else in the way of different jaws. I got mine to tie midges, and now I tie just about everything I can find a pattern for that doesn't look too hard.

Also, all you have to do to chuck a hook up in it is just squeeze the lever that opens the jaws, put the hook in, and let go - and that's all. no knobs, no wheels, no other adjustments. It's about as difficult to use as a spoon, and I like that haha.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Griffens have always done me well. The Odyssey is top of the line and while I have one, seldom use all the option. Most everything I do is with the Montana Pro. From the smallest flies to 4 oz bucktails. Holds em tight and don't hurt the wallet. http://www.griffinenterprisesinc.com/vises.html


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I would go to a HMH, but it may be out of your price range but it one heack of a vise that later on if you like to get into tube flies then you can get thrir jaws for it. I know of a really nice vise on Ebay and made by Bill Ballan, very good price for I believe for Rotary its 75 bucks. I have looked at these last winter in Florida and they are a good deal for the money. I am using Renzetti's but they are surely out of your range but you will not find a better vise then them. I cant even recommend a griffen as I have tried using them and they were not reliable and were arkward. Although some like them, but the best thing to do is try them out before buying one. Good luck.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I've put about 10,000+ jigs through my current Montana Pro without one failure, same on the Odyssey. Never made one set screw adjustment once I set it to the hook size and I've never found the single cam lever awkward as it's either on or off. Like I said, I don't use the fancy options on the Odyssey so maybe it is awkward in that regard, but for plain tying, not much easier then what I've experienced with either and I'm a pretty simple guy. Pretty good value for $80 or $90.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out the vise review we did last year on the www.flyfishohio.com page, very detailed and all vices are under $150 and can be sorted by under 50, 50-100, 100-150 dollars. 

Check it out here!
http://flyfishohio.com/Vise Review 1/Fly_Tying_Vise_Shoot-Out.htm

I personally am now tying with the Danvise. 

Salmonid


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

For the bucks...

H&H E-Z Rotary Vise

Really, try it...works well....try to snag a 10% off or free shipping deal, Ron throws them all the time!


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

I like my Regal...Use it for all the various flies I tye. I also have a DanVise...The Regal see the most use.

Dan


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been using the Danvise New Classic for several years now, no complaints about it from me. I tie everything from medium to large streamers down to tiny midges and have no trouble doing any of them from this vise. I'm sure there are better vises on the market, but for the price, it's tough to beat.


----------



## meckhardt (Jun 5, 2009)

I just picked up the Anvil Apex for $110 from MRO. It came with a c-clamp and pedestal. I'm new to tying but this vice seems like it's going to work out well for a long time. 

http://flyfishohio.com/Vise Review 1/anvil_apex_vise.htm


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

You should do well on that vise. So lets some see some flies coming off it.


----------



## meckhardt (Jun 5, 2009)

My first fly:


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Is that a CDC caddis?
Looks good, I just can't make out all the details.


----------



## meckhardt (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks! It is a CDC caddis size 16.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Lots of good vises out there, I have been tying on a Regal for a year and a half now. Love everything about it . If you can use a sun dial you can tie on a Regal. Smooth rotary and jaws never let any hook slip.

Get the best rotary vise that you can afford. Nothing worse that trying to work with tools that do not do what they are supposed to.


----------



## Katmandu (Mar 3, 2007)

I have been tying for a couple years on the Danica Danvise and have been pleased...from #2 deerhair bugs to #26 midges. I know there are higher quality, better looking vices...but I can't complain with a rotary vice with excellent clamp for ~$80.00.


----------

